# More Pink Floyd... but could it be the ultimate?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Pink Floyd Uncut an Independent History Tour (2013)*










This is the ultimate definitive review of the music of Pink Floyd from 1967 through to 1996, album by album in concert, on the record and on film. These 10 DVDs represent the most painstaking and detailed exploration of the work ever undertaken. Featuring extensive archive interviews with Syd Barrett, Roger Waters, Nick Mason, Richard Wright and David Gilmour alongside extremely rare footage of Pink Floyd in performance from film and television archives around the globe, this authoritative independent review is essential viewing for every Pink Floyd fan. Drawing extensively upon the words of the band themselves and a host of Floyd insiders including Clare Torry, Ron Geesin, Norman Hurricane Smith, Joe Boyd, and Snowy White, each Floyd album is reviewed in turn, comparing and contrasting the views of the band and it's critics with rare surviving performances by Pink Floyd. The forthright views of a team of leading critics, musicologists and film academics complete this important work. Pink Floyd And The Critics, the best selling study of the evolution of the music of Pink Floyd in the words of the band contrasted with the contemporary critical reaction to the albums as they were released and performed. ALBUMS FEATURED: The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn, A Saucerful Of Secrets, UMMAGUMMA, Atom Heart Mother, Meddle, Dark Side Of The Moon, Wish You Were Here, Animals, The Wall The Final Cut, Momentary Lapse Of Reason, Division Bell. 

DVD 1 Pink Floyd a critical review 1967-1974 
DVD 2 Pink Floyd a critical review 1975-1996 
DVD 3 Rock Milestones - The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn 
DVD 4 Rock Milestones - A Saucerful Of Secrets 
DVD 5 Rock Milestones - Ummagumma 
DVD 6 Rock Milestones - Atom Heart Mother 
DVD 7 Rock Milestones - Meddle / Dark Side of the Moon 
DVD 8 Wish You Were Here 
DVD 9 The Wall / The Final Cut 
DVD 10 A Momentary Lapse of Reason. 

$50 if ordered on Amazon U.S. ... but only $40 if ordered from Amazon U.K. (Region Free) ... with longer delivery time of course. Save 10 bucks if you don't mind waiting.

I am curious about the sound quality. I would think the interviews and history would be pretty interesting, but not sure if I could sit through this many hours of poorly recorded music.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Too bad it's not a Blu-ray release. They could have charged twice as much and I would have been all over it.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Love me some Pink Floyd.
Can't imagine the sound quality could be very good though if mined from old TV/film footage since hardly any of it even had a stereo soundtrack.
I would be more interested in hearing what the band members and associates had to say about things happening back in the day and what they think now as they reflect back on their history.
If it ever shows up in the Netflix catalog I will give it a spin.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not sure if I would buy it if it were Blu-ray until someone told me the sound quality was good.

I will await a few reviews before I make a decision to buy.

Then again, it might be worth 40 bucks if there is enough commentary on it to be interesting.

Pink Floyd: _The Story of Wish You Were Here_ was excellent commentary.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This looks like a good one and worth the time to view and listen. I will put this on my Christmas list for sure.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

A gift is a good idea, Christmas and birthday coming next month and this will be on my wish list.

Ever since the first time I say these guys when they were doing the road show for DSOTM I have been an avid follower. Five live concerts, 4 more for Roger Waters and I feel like a true fan. :T


----------

